# Frozen pea fishing for rats...what about mice?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

The mice are to hot and the tank it all sweaty..
is ot possible to give them frozen veg to cool them down, i
havent got any pea, but i have beans and carrots and brocoli?


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

I've been freezing fruit and veg for the rats so I don't see why you couldn't do the same for mice.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Jo81 said:


> I've been freezing fruit and veg for the rats so I don't see why you couldn't do the same for mice.


ok thankyou!


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Doesnt upset their stomachs or anything (rats) having frozen veg?
Then again, saying that mine eat load of rubbish !
Bits of chips and chicken nuggets last night but stopped at the chicken tikka ! lol


----------



## Fancy Mice (Oct 10, 2006)

Mice will be fine with frozen veg but they might not eat it. A ceramic tile in the cage for them to lie on will also help, as will putting a fan on in the room to circulate the air.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thankyou everyone.
they seemed to enjoy the frozen veg once it had started to thore, i also found a few peas. about 10 .. lol
but they loved them!


----------

